# Hornisgrinde freeride ?



## Mr.Beasto (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen , suche Trails bzw lange und heftige Abfahrten im 
Schwarzwald ! Also Kandel , Belchen , Feldberg , Schauinsland usw kenn ich schon ! Aber gibts auch was auf der Hornisgrinde ?


----------



## Eike. (3. Juni 2010)

Es gibt schon einige Trails rund um die Hornisgrinde und man kann auch bis ins Rheintal runter fahren aber mit schwerem Gerät ist man da schon eher overdressed.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Beasto (3. Juni 2010)

Wo wärs denn sinnvoll ? Ochsenstall und dann richtung Laufbachtal ? Oder lieber richtung Badnerhöhe ? Muss ja nich unbedingt super heavy sein  . Flow iss alles


----------



## Cook (4. Juni 2010)

Hallo Beasto,

Hornisgrinde ist ziemlich stark touristisch frequentiert durch den Parkplatz Mummelsee. Die Trails sind meist sehr steinig und knifflig. Nichts zum runterbrettern. Fast alle Trails enden nach max.200hm an der Hochstrasse. 
Aber wer Spaß am Rumknobeln hat und die Möglichkeit hat unter der Woche dort zu sein findet seine Erfüllung.
Es gibt allerdings auch eine Komplettabfahrt von knapp 1000hm über den Breitenbrunnen und Hohritt nach Sasbachwalden. Bei einer Rundtour aber schwierig einzubauen weils ja auch mal die Höhenmeterchen wieder hochgeht...(shuttle...?)
Als Orientierung nimmst du die gelbe Raute des Schwarzwaldvereins. Und bitte respektiert dort die Fussgänger!


----------



## Mr.Beasto (4. Juni 2010)

Danke , Danke für die Info ! Das mit den Wanderern iss ja logisch !
Das wird Abends unter der Woche ablaufen ! Wie sonst üblich auf den Schwarzwaldbergen !


----------



## Mr.Beasto (4. Juni 2010)

Mmmmhh , beim nochmaligem lesen stellt sich nun die Frage was sich den lohnt !? Also Ochsenstall und dann gelbe Raute scheint ja interessant zu sein ! Gibts noch was ?


----------



## Eike. (4. Juni 2010)

Westweg über Ochsenstall zum Unterstmatt oder blaue Raute vom kleinen Aussichtsturm nach Westen, der lässt sich dann wie oben beschrieben bis runter ins Rheintal verlängern.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (4. Juni 2010)

ok ok ok danke eike ! scheinst dich ja da oben richtig auszukennen ! 
Fallsde mal infos zum Kandel , Schauinsland , Feldberg , Belchen usw brauchst melden !


----------



## Cook (6. Juni 2010)

Da kennst sich einer aus im Mt.Acherest-Gebiet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7206982&postcount=2


----------



## vela99 (10. August 2010)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> ok ok ok danke eike ! scheinst dich ja da oben richtig auszukennen !
> Fallsde mal infos zum Kandel , Schauinsland , Feldberg , Belchen usw brauchst melden !



Hallo,
gibt es von der Kandel aus schöne Singletrails? Tips?
Letzte August -und erste Septemberwoche mache ich bei St Peter Urlaub auf einem Hof in der Nähe der Kandel........
Danke schonmal.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (10. August 2010)

Meinst wohl von dem Kandel wenn da in St.Peter bist !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

